# Are full bottles worth more than empty ones?



## harmonyclub12 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a new member. You guys seem to be the experts in this arena, so I thought I'd ask you my question - My Grandfather found two full, sealed soda bottles in his garage and needs to sell them. I tried for over an hour to get my resized images to post, but every time I added a picture to the message, the screen changed to an image of the picture I had just attached, and I could not get back to the message-posting screen to click "ok". 

 The first bottle is a 32 oz clear glass "Turner's Sparkling Beverage" cola bottle. The second is a 32 oz green glass "Harmony Club Beverage" Citrus Tom Collins Mix bottle. Both are sealed and full of the original beverage. 

 Are full bottles worth more than empty ones? Where do I go to find out what these are worth? They were bottled right here in Cleveland, and they may be of $$ interest to our locals, more so than they would fetch for Grandpa on Ebay. Any advice or history on these bottles? 

 Or advice on how to post pictures???? ha ha. I did try to follow the tutorial on the website for Google Chrome, but it just seemed to direct me to drag the photo into the  and that wasn't working for me. 

 Thank You...


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the site, you can e-mail me the pic's at epackage@msn.com and i'll post them for you, this is a great place to try and find a value, full bottles sometimes make a difference many times not though...Jim


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 29, 2011)

lots of questions here....

 you should post pics of them, some one should be able to tell you the worth. I would imagine that if it isn't cruddy, and doesn't detract from the beauty of the bottle, leave the contents in there. To get a fair price for them, ebay is prolly your best bet. To post pics, you prolly have to resize the images. To do this (on my mac) I upload them to my computer on iphoto, then resize them in the "preview" program. The pictures must be under 200 kb for most of the forum sections, I think general chat is 100. When you go to post them, click on "click here to upload" then the box that says "Embed picture in post"

 Welcome to the forum. I hope you can figure it out.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 29, 2011)

in general , bottles are more desirable the more original the condition is (contents, labels, closures, etc).
 It matters what the particular item is though. Contents arent nessisarily going to make a dollar bottle worth 100 dollars.
 Some ugly partial contents may even hurt value.


----------



## harmonyclub12 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip; trying this again -


----------



## harmonyclub12 (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't clean these bottles yet either. I am a book collector type, and for us, cleaning an original sometimes harms the value. Should I clean the bottles, and if so, with what products?


----------



## harmonyclub12 (Apr 29, 2011)

The obverse side of the Harmony Club bottle...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 29, 2011)

Worth about the same full as empty.

 Most of us that collect like bottles prefer them empty.

 Value wise.............maybe $10 each, not a whole lot of qt. collectors out there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2011)

If you send them in the mail, empty before the sale.. If you're set up at a market or show, then just leave 'em so.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll tell you what  this one was worth full, 3 hangovers and a prayer to the porcelain prince.[8D]


----------



## harmonyclub12 (Apr 30, 2011)

@RICKJJ59W - Ahahahaha! Thanks for the information guys. I have been browsing your site and you have a very knowledgeable group here.  J


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'll tell you what  this one was worth full, 3 hangovers and a prayer to the porcelain


 
 you mix it with coke or drink it straight?

 it may be tough to locate a full coke bottle of the same vintage...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You would have to mix it with some  Hoods,It would just double the alcohol [8D]


----------



## jays emporium (May 2, 2011)

If you have to ship those bottles and leave them full, it is going to cost way more for postage than the bottles are worth.  Also, USPS won't let you ship full bottles by Priority Mail, has to be by Parcel Post.  If you sell them locally, let the next owner decide if he wants to empty them or not.


----------



## rockbot (May 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I'll tell you whatÂ  this one was worth full, 3 hangovers and a prayer to the porcelain prince.[8D]


 
 [][][] and a missing tooth!


----------

